# 80x35x45 back to the begining stages!



## Westyggx (25 Mar 2012)

Hi All,

I have decided to purchase a new opti white tank from Posidons the dimensions are 80cm by 35 by 45. I dont even have the tank yet (4 week wait) however i wanted to begin my journal and put down my ideas etc.

I want to use Dragon Stone for the hardscape and the substrate i will be using is Florabase, i plan on banking up on back left and back right (anyone have any tips on how to acheive the height without it falling?).

Some insperation pics that i want to go off.






Primeraley this scape is what i want to go off and make it my own.













Thanks for looking, tips on plants etc greatly apreciated.


----------



## darren636 (25 Mar 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

check out stu's  manzi  scape  for  tips  on  creating  a  slope,  just  use  tights  filled  with  gravel  or  similar.or  use  plastic  cut  up  and  inserted  into  the  substrate  to  form  barriers  against  slippage


----------



## Westyggx (25 Mar 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*



			
				darren636 said:
			
		

> check out stu's  manzi  scape  for  tips  on  creating  a  slope,  just  use  tights  filled  with  gravel  or  similar.or  use  plastic  cut  up  and  inserted  into  the  substrate  to  form  barriers  against  slippage



Thanks for the tip Darren i'll take a look at Stu's again. I have some of that cororgated card from TGM i could use.


----------



## darren636 (25 Mar 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

reckon you got it sussed


----------



## Antipofish (25 Mar 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

Love that scape.  Who gets credits for that ?


----------



## Westyggx (27 Mar 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

Not sure mate could find you the link it's on ukaps somewhere though.

Just received my top up ferts and new gush drop checker


----------



## darren636 (27 Mar 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

i am very interested in your tank delivery. Really fancy a float glass, shallow tank from poseidons.


----------



## Westyggx (27 Mar 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

Alistair has ordered a shallow tank as well mate we placed the order to save money on delivery.


----------



## logi-cat (27 Mar 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

liking the drop checker, where did you get it from?


----------



## Westyggx (27 Mar 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

Aquarium plant food mate! Defo worth the money looks nice an smart!


----------



## Eboeagles (27 Mar 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

Lovin it! Is that actually your hard scape with the dragon rock or an inspiration? Either way it's pretty amazing

I use cut up plastic plant pots to hold a slope the bend in them helps I think!!


----------



## Westyggx (27 Mar 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*



			
				Eboeagles said:
			
		

> Lovin it! Is that actually your hard scape with the dragon rock or an inspiration? Either way it's pretty amazing
> 
> I use cut up plastic plant pots to hold a slope the bend in them helps I think!!



Haha no its inspiration mate I will be doing something similar though!


----------



## Alastair (27 Mar 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Alistair has ordered a shallow tank as well mate we placed the order to save money on delivery.



Very shallow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eboeagles (27 Mar 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

Well if you can match that I'll be following for sure...


----------



## Antipofish (28 Mar 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it a baking trap ?  Did you change your mind on the APS rig mate?


----------



## JohnC (28 Mar 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

Re: hardscape

You have totally nailed the placement of those rocks. Well done.


----------



## Westyggx (28 Mar 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

Guys please note that the images above are inspiration only and not my work. Cheers


----------



## JohnC (28 Mar 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Guys please note that the images above are inspiration only and not my work. Cheers



doh.

Sorry saw the first one and thought the second set were you making the rock layout .

Whom ever that was.....nailed it.  8) 

As i'm sure you will too.


----------



## Westyggx (5 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

I have been reading Nature World book 1 and i am straying to wanting to use Petrified wood instead of Dragon stone.. thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## JohnC (5 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> I have been reading Nature World book 1 and i am straying to wanting to use Petrified wood instead of Dragon stone.. thoughts?
> 
> Cheers



I've not used Petrified wood but i've used Dragon stone and find it quite messy. I think petrified stone would be better for not effecting the water parameters too.

I've not used it yet as I've yet to find a decent, affordable source in the UK (although i've not looked recently).

Best regards,
John


----------



## Westyggx (5 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived but... glassware issu*

Thanks John, when you say messy in what way?

I know what you mean though, the wood from TGM is like gold...


----------



## JohnC (5 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

I've had dragon stone from a number of sources, it comes in a number of different colours and textures. That's my first gripe, especially if you are trying to use a lot of it for one scape.

Second gripe is that some bits come with the holes filled with clay or mud. So they look different from the pieces that are fully "washed out" but also when you go to clean them up they take HOURS of washing, spraying etc. Again I don't know if it was some of the bits I got from a certain well know aquatic retailer were the "end of the barrel" bits but almost half the weight of the rock was soft clay and mud. The clay was also very red in nature indicating a very high iron content, making me want to get rid of it or not use that rock incase I ended up altering my water param's in the long term.

Overall. I'm not going to buy any more. There are plenty of lovely rock types out there that don't run the risk of needing endless prep.

But maybe I just got some bad batches.  

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Westyggx (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

I have everything now needed for the scape apart from the plants and stone i want to use.. i think i have decided i want the Dragon Stone still though.

Glass Lilys arrived, gush drop checker, gush thermo, tank arives sat! Colombo Florbase arrived today also!

Getting excited now!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (17 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

Looking forward to seeing how this progresses. Particularly interested to see if you can maintain a steep slope!
I do like the tank proportions. Any ideas on inmates yet?


----------



## Kristoph91 (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*



> I want to use Dragon Stone for the hardscape and the substrate i will be using is Florabase, i plan on banking up on back left and back right (anyone have any tips on how to acheive the height without it falling?).



There was a post on here not so long ago in which a guy used nets full of the brown/red, dry, light, bally things that you see in plant pots in shopping centres and airports etc. to keep parts of his hardscape up. And it seemed to work brilliantly, cheaper than buying more substrate!
He also mentioned that the inside of them is porous - therefore it would give him more filtration capacity.

Hope this helps  

Kris


----------



## Antipofish (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> > I want to use Dragon Stone for the hardscape and the substrate i will be using is Florabase, i plan on banking up on back left and back right (anyone have any tips on how to acheive the height without it falling?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was stuworral


----------



## Westyggx (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*



			
				KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> > I want to use Dragon Stone for the hardscape and the substrate i will be using is Florabase, i plan on banking up on back left and back right (anyone have any tips on how to acheive the height without it falling?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kris, i am planning to use my existing Akadama and use some tights to make them into balls of clay so to speak so that will pack the substrate up alot. I do have a lot of flora base though so i will not run out of substrate.

Not sure whether to go for the same style as the images in page 1 as my tank is much larger so not sure it will suit the island look.

Ta


----------



## Kristoph91 (18 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

I understand what you mean, its a good idea alright  Hope it works out okay! 

Godd look choosing Mike, best to sit and think about it till you become inspired 

Kris


----------



## Westyggx (22 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*

So my tank has arrived  














Couple of current issues, my glassware does not fit over the glass, this includes gush thermo, gush outside drop checker. Also my lily set I bought on ukaps the outflow does not fit 17mm tubing. 

Ta


----------



## Antipofish (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

What filter are you using ?  If its a G6 then the tubing is technically larger than other brands.

Tank looks awesome though !  DAMN My interception request with the courier didn't work    Guess I was too cheap.  A bottle of scrumpy obviously wasn't enough    

Pain about the stuff not fitting though. Always something


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

That tank doesn't look optiwhite? It has a green edge? 
Looks like float glass to me 

Regards


----------



## Westyggx (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> What filter are you using ?  If its a G6 then the tubing is technically larger than other brands.
> 
> Tank looks awesome though !  DAMN My interception request with the courier didn't work    Guess I was too cheap.  A bottle of scrumpy obviously wasn't enough
> 
> Pain about the stuff not fitting though. Always something



Eheim 2078, its not the tubing its the miss sell of the outflow its a smaller size!



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> That tank doesn't look optiwhite? It has a green edge?
> Looks like float glass to me
> 
> Regards



The base is not opti white but the rest is, dont know where you can see green bud i cant?  :silent:


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Might just be because of that,
 but i think the edge compared to my ADA mini m is too green! 

Could be photos or whatever, or my iphone

Regards


----------



## somethingfishy (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Tank looks really nice you must be chuffed 

Any chance of a first hand review


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Hi mate. The tank looks great. I have been waiting for you to post pics! Alastair had suggested Poseidon's Palace for my custom. Was waiting to see what the quality of the silicone finish was on yours  . It`s hard to tell from the photos but it looks spot on from here. Are you happy with it? They really are great value from him!


----------



## Westyggx (22 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Might just be because of that,
> but i think the edge compared to my ADA mini m is too green!
> 
> Could be photos or whatever, or my iphone
> ...



I probably paid half the price of what I would have paid for ADA pal lol, I'm pleased with it anyway.


----------



## Westyggx (22 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Tank looks really nice you must be chuffed
> 
> Any chance of a first hand review



Sure, I'll write a better review this week mate with closer pics.


----------



## Westyggx (22 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> Hi mate. The tank looks great. I have been waiting for you to post pics! Alastair had suggested Poseidon's Palace for my custom. Was waiting to see what the quality of the silicone finish was on yours  . It`s hard to tell from the photos but it looks spot on from here. Are you happy with it? They really are great value from him!



Yes defo happy with it mate looks crystal clear quite sad that I am getting excited over a piece of glass haha. Silicone work could be better not gonna lie I will do a review this week.


----------



## darren636 (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

i can see why the gUSH glassware is giving you trouble- you have to take them out of the box !  like antipo says, there is always something   but a review and close ups of the corners would be great.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



> quite sad that I am getting excited over a piece of glass


   
Believe me mate, your not alone! Look foward to seeing the close up`s.


----------



## Alastair (22 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> > quite sad that I am getting excited over a piece of glass
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me mate, your not alone! Look foward to seeing the close up`s.



Ha ha I reckon mike was sat staring at it all evening lol. I was with mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So where are YOUR pics then Al ? I am dying to see this ultra low tank


----------



## Alastair (22 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Well if mike ok's it I'll upload a sneak preview 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Well if mike ok's it I'll upload a sneak preview
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mike says "Sure Al, thats fine by me   "


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



> Ha ha I reckon mike was sat staring at it all evening lol. I was with mine



It`s been a long wait for you both. I can understand!  Bet you`ve had a play with hardscape in there already.  
You started your journal yet? I took the plunge and started my cabinet!  
P.s. Did you both save on delivery ordering together. I`ve got a mate who keeps marine. He`s after a custom also. Happy days.


----------



## Alastair (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> > Ha ha I reckon mike was sat staring at it all evening lol. I was with mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes mate, we saved on delivery. Was just 50 to bring both tanks to mine which I thought was reasonable and jez was a great guy. Sat n had a brew n a chat before he left. I've had a quick play with hardscape on my table ha


----------



## Westyggx (22 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Well if mike ok's it I'll upload a sneak preview
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeh go ahead bud.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Quetzalcoatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Silicone work could be better not gonna lie I will do a review this week.



Looking forward to seeing your review!


----------



## Alastair (23 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mikes ok with it so just a quick one 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Thats not a tank, its a footbath !  Its gonna be AMAZING


----------



## Westyggx (23 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Great sized tank, can defo see the difference in tank coloration from float glass to opti white.


----------



## Alastair (23 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Great sized tank, can defo see the difference in tank coloration from float glass to opti white.



Easily mate. Could tell that going from my back room to the front room where yours was. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (24 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

wow. Like those dimensions. Shallow but with real front to back depth. And i thought mine was shallow!


----------



## Westyggx (26 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Just received my new gush drop checker 









Also ordered 10kg of dragon stone for a handy price!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Hey mate, drop checker is sweet, I have one and love the look but be aware that it is slow to react, about 3 
hours opposed to  my traditional one takes 1- 1.5
Looking good though bud.


----------



## Westyggx (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Hey mate, drop checker is sweet, I have one and love the look but be aware that it is slow to react, about 3
> hours opposed to  my traditional one takes 1- 1.5
> Looking good though bud.



thanks for the info Iain, i would have been upping my Co2 if you would not have told me haha.


----------



## Antipofish (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi guys.  Can you explain this notion of reaction time ? Why does one DC take longer to register than another  ?  Doesn't that make the whole notion of measuring somewhat haphazard ? It seems *nothing* is measurable with CO2    Bubble counters differ, DC's differ, cant the industry get some kind of STANDARD ? (rant over   )


----------



## pariahrob (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Those DCs do look good. I considered one of them but I'll hold off til I need another.

As for reaction times it really doesn't matter how one compare to another. Surely as long as you know how any given piece of gear works in conjunction with the rest of your gear that is all that matters?

Or maybe I'm missing something. It would certainly make advising (or asking for advice) easier on forums if we all had the same gear giving standard readings. Now the more I think of it the more I agree Chris. I'm joining your rant!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Wouldnt life be boring if there was a standard for everything, we simply wouldnt get the variety of products that we all love to spank our cash on 

As far as reaction time,  the dc solution changes with exposure to higher co2 levels in the air around the solution, with DC's like this one with such a small hole it takes longer for that air to become saturated with co2, opposed to a traditional conical shape that has maybe an inch square.


----------



## Alastair (26 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

i noticed that with the jbl drop checkers i used to use before changing to the chameleon or chonical ones


----------



## Westyggx (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Dragon stone has arrived, so will clean it up and do some mock scapes for you all to comment on this weekend 

ta!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Quick as you can please Mike, we're all waiting ...


----------



## Westyggx (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Quick as you can please Mike, we're all waiting ...



Ill try and do a review of the tank build as well!


----------



## Park (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - The Planning Stage*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> KrisHumphreys1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used "leca" to do my tank with a lot of height in the back  :






To save a bit substrate I took 2 pair of nylon stockings and filled with half a bag of Leca - I don't know what they are called outside Denmark...

They look like this and are usually used in gardens or indoor planting:





- viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15690


----------



## Antipofish (27 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

looks like pumice to me.  Guys  ? Anyone else know what it could be ?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clay-Pebbles- ... 3a732a8b02

just hydroponic balls i think. Put them in a bucket first as about 20% float.


----------



## Antipofish (28 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clay-Pebbles-50L-bag-use-in-hydroponics-grow-hydro-system-BLACK-BAG-/251040271106?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3a732a8b02
> 
> just hydroponic balls i think. Put them in a bucket first as about 20% float.



Looks just like the stuff we were sold to put under our orchids.  If they are clay, I bet they have a good CEC too.  Very useful stuff, and thanks for that link Mike.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (28 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

I think it may be this stuff:

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=21070


----------



## Park (29 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> I think it may be this stuff:
> 
> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=21070



Exactly! The filter in the link is also a Danish webpages and in Danish it's just calle "Leca" - but in UK it's hydroLeca


----------



## Westyggx (29 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Thanks for the tips guys, just in the process of doing a mock hard scape. Ideas please!









Sorry about the angle, doesn't show much depth, more images to come but would apreciate comments and thoughts on rock placement etc.


----------



## Westyggx (29 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (29 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Of these three pics I prefer the middle one.


----------



## Alastair (30 Apr 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> Of these three pics I prefer the middle one.


I said exactly the same thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (30 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Aqua sobriquet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COPYCAT       
Which make me one too as thats the one I like


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (30 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

I'm glad we all agree, shows what good taste we have ...


----------



## Westyggx (30 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

Thanks guys, the perspective doesnt look good in the photos as i will be building the back of the tank up with more susbstrate to give it height at the back.

my plan is HC all over, with Straugene Repens close to the stone. Thoughts?


----------



## Mr P (30 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*

thats beautiful stone,cant wait to see it in water when the colours really come out,great tank too,i dont think the missus would put up with another one,all the best ,skankypup.


----------



## Antipofish (30 Apr 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, the perspective doesnt look good in the photos as i will be building the back of the tank up with more susbstrate to give it height at the back.
> 
> my plan is HC all over, with Straugene Repens close to the stone. Thoughts?



Personal preference for me would see a third plant variety in there, maybe something like Pogostemon Erectus ? or even Long hairgrass


----------



## Westyggx (2 May 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Hardscape time*

Forgot how much of an effort setting a new tank up is took me from 6 till 11:30 to sort my old tank out and set up my new one!

Plants to be ordered this week are, hair grass, repens, and either glosso or hc but since I have filled the tank already and added fish hc might be a problem planting. Would anyone agree? 

Angle of the photos again doesnt show the depth but its considerably deeper at the back and middle.

















This is a quick snap from this morning, still some clouding.


----------



## Westyggx (6 May 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Time for planting*

New diffuser and piping from tank scape  arrived as well as my plants. Decided to plant yesterday and set up all the co2 and light settings.













Plan on getting a background when I get paid so you can't see the hideous curtains haha.





Now it's just a waiting game and keep algae at bay. I'm dosing 5ml of easy carb daily and 10ml of algexit a week plus 40 ml of ferts per day.


----------



## Westyggx (6 May 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Hey mate, drop checker is sweet, I have one and love the look but be aware that it is slow to react, about 3
> hours opposed to  my traditional one takes 1- 1.5
> Looking good though bud.



Hi Iain,

Not really measured the time yet may do tomorrow but what i have noticed is that my drop checker is still green in the morning, as apposed to my old DC which was blue again by the morning..

May be the drop checker or may be the soloution i've used so not too sure yet.

Cheers


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 May 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive never had a blue DC in the morning,  its just easier to get co2 back up to saturation the next day.


----------



## Antipofish (6 May 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Tank arrived.. glassware issues..*



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iain, what do you mean you have never had blue DC in the morning ? Do you run CO2 24/7 ?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 May 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

No it just doesnt off gas enough to go blue, only ever dark green.

Mike, i like the set up though mate     Is it just glosso and stauro??  Ill be interested to see how the glosso goes planted like that, i havent seen it planted like HC in that way before but makes sense.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 May 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

What sort of background are you planning to get?


----------



## Alastair (6 May 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Looking sweet bud, I can see how that's going to look when it grows in :0). Need to come over for a peep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (6 May 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*



			
				Aqua sobriquet said:
			
		

> What sort of background are you planning to get?



Not sure on the name of it mate but that clear fuzzy one that you can get from the green machine, looks like tracing paper.



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Looking sweet bud, I can see how that's going to look when it grows in :0). Need to come over for a peep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ta mate.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (7 May 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Not sure on the name of it mate but that clear fuzzy one that you can get from the green machine, looks like tracing paper.



In that case give me a pm, I may be able to help


----------



## pariahrob (7 May 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Looking good. I went for the frosted TGM background as well. Looks great but my tank was just a little too close to a stripy wall, so I've just moved to black. I may have to redecorate the room though, as the frosted looked ace!

Love your stone btw. Nice layout.


----------



## Westyggx (7 May 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*



			
				pariahrob said:
			
		

> Looking good. I went for the frosted TGM background as well. Looks great but my tank was just a little too close to a stripy wall, so I've just moved to black. I may have to redecorate the room though, as the frosted looked ace!
> 
> Love your stone btw. Nice layout.



Thanks rob that's the name i was thinking off. Thanks I wanted to mimic a meteor blast or something


----------



## Antipofish (7 May 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> pariahrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have achieved that for sure Mike.  I think the stone placement is spot on


----------



## Westyggx (17 May 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Couple of updated images from about a week ago.


















I have 50 red cherries arriving today, swapped them for my AM co2 reactor


----------



## Westyggx (11 Jun 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Not updated in a while, but i have swapped out the glosso for Sp mini hair grass.

Came back from holiday today to find my tank in a mass of algae, S Repens just hanging in there.. what is it with mothers and strict instructions that they cant follow! lol!


----------



## Westyggx (17 Jun 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Plants now added.











My shrimp are starting to colour up nicley now.


----------



## JenCliBee (17 Jun 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

No images showing here mate


----------



## Westyggx (17 Jun 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Can anyone view these images?


----------



## GHNelson (17 Jun 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

No


----------



## Westyggx (17 Jun 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Working now, cheers.

Excuse the algae fied rocks, thats my next job with a toothbrush! as you can see from previous images above my S Repens was completly wiped out by my mother!


----------



## Alastair (17 Jun 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Looking good mate. Will look smart when the grass fills in  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (17 Jun 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> Looking good mate. Will look smart when the grass fills in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks pal, just want it all to grow in now been waiting a while. Big difference in growth rates from the Halide to the T5's lol but im happy im not getting stupid amounts of algae. 

Also, my nerite snail has died, plus all the ramshorns Darrel gave me.. i only have one left now and its the same one i have had for months. No idea why they keep dying..


----------



## Alastair (18 Jun 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*



			
				Westyggx said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha I know mate, when I upgrade my Puddle to a 130x130 that'll be halide. 
Strange about the ramshorns though as I've got tons of them in my tank. Could be a lack of minerals in order for them to grow and keep there shells ie calcium magnesium etc but I doubt magnesium as your dosing that in your ei. Are you adding the calcium nitrate still or did you stop?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (18 Jun 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Still adding calcium nitrate mate, it's bizarre!


----------



## Alastair (18 Jun 2012)

*80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Strange that then mate as mine are all fine. Barry whites on 24/7 in this tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eleventhandy (20 Aug 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Hi,

I've been looking at these forums for a while and want to set up and new planted tank set-up.  I've had a 60cm tropical tank for over few years which has had the odd random collection of plants in it.

I came across your set-up and have been really impressed.  I was wondering if you'd care to share what you bought to set this up.

I really want to get a bigger tank as I find my 60 a bit to small at times, so the 80cm sounds like a nice upgrade as I don't have space for some of the larger tanks.

In particular what lighting and filter set-up have you got there.   I see that the arcadia luminaire are quite expensive and wandered if there is was good alternative.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Westyggx (20 Aug 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Hi Andy,

I have the following items set up on the tank.

Optiwhite tank, Cupboard (preowned from a Fluval 125 tank which had the same dimensions), Filter, All Pond Solutions luminaire which is 4 x 39W T5 (i only run the 2 bulbs 6 hours a day).

Cheers


----------



## nry (20 Aug 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

I like those APS luminaires, the prices are superb!


----------



## Westyggx (20 Aug 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Heres a current shot, got some HC and Staurgyne Repens coming soon.


----------



## eleventhandy (20 Aug 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Hi,  do you have all 4 on for 1 hour a day?   I read that in the how to set up a height tech tank article. 

Though I do like the idea of having a moonlight bulb for the night.  I currently have an led strip in my current tank which I glued in,  so tempted to keep it for new one


----------



## Westyggx (20 Aug 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

No never used the 4 as I don't want to induce algae, happy with the current growth rate with 2 tubes.


----------



## tim (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

did you get the hc an staurogyne in there mate


----------



## Westyggx (5 Sep 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

I did mate, the repens completely melted all the leaves away, the hc is still hanging on but it doesn't help that I had to do a blackout the last three days, hoping the stems will recover and survive.


----------



## tim (9 Sep 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Hope so mate stauro is a bit of a bitch haven't managed to grow it myself yet hope it goes well for you mate


----------



## Westyggx (9 Sep 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

All of it died mate unfortunately, replaced it with some sp ammania bonsai cuttings. And have got some more hc on the way from Omen.


----------



## Westyggx (3 Oct 2012)

*Re: 80x35x45 Opti White - Planted up..*

Had a complete rescape over the weekend, the original scape was pretty poor an it restricted flow a lot. Been getting a lot of BGA prior to cleaning the tank out so hoping I can keep on top of it now.

Moved the rocks to a more central position and added a spray bar for better flow. 

Added glosso all over, took me forever cutting the individual stems and planting these, I wanted the carpet to grow the best way possible so took my time!

Stauragyne repens around the rocks, and I also tried putting some stems in the holes of the dragon stone so I will monitor how they grow, should be ok though if the water column is dosed sufficiently. 

So here's the updated pics, will try and post a pic each week to show the development.









Cheers


----------

